# Why does it say I do t have permission to post.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

When I post pictures


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I do not have permission to post. Is what it says.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you a registered member?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When you are new. I believe that there is a wait time on posting. It cuts back on the number of spammers that want to blast in but don't want/have time to wait before loading up a bunch of hooey.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I get a forbidden message if I try to post via my phone while in the mobile version of the forum - have to switch to full version or I can't post.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

AaronMB said:


> I get a forbidden message if I try to post via my phone while in the mobile version of the forum - have to switch to full version or I can't post.


Thanks! I switched to the app and now it works

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I was trying to post a new topic but when preview or/and post, I get message

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> I was trying to post a new topic but when preview or/and post, I get message
> 
> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.


Try using the app. I had the same problem

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

With computer ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> I was trying to post a new topic but when preview or/and post, I get message
> 
> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.


I hade the same message when I tried to send a PM via cell phone.
I sent the PM via PC and it was ok.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The same issue is happened right now when I tried to edit the previous post.
I use the desktop version on the smartphone


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I use the tapatalk app on my phone to do everything on here bc I do not have a pc.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am having the same issue.

From laptop.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yep when I go to edite it's says forbidden


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Please, someone PM an administrator.

I get the forbidden when trying to PM them about the issue. I linked two threads, this one and one I started in the "Bugs and Issues" section.


----------

